# Skinless KFC Chicken for Protein.



## Big Smoothy (Jul 12, 2014)

I live in Asia, and I buy Whey protein at a massively inflated price. I also eat the usual for protein: eggs, grilled chicken, etc.

But recently I have been eating 2 pieces (large as possible) of KFC chicken. I peel every piece of skin off.

I assume there are hormones and other crap in the KFC chicken, but if these stats are correct - and please take a look - is this OK?

Note, that I have limited protein options here in East Asia. In the US I would never do this.

Here are the number on Skinless KFC chicken: Look at the Skinless, per piece.


*
Calories:280 
Fat:4 
Saturated Fat:0 
Cholesterol:130 
Protein:58 
Carbohydrates:2 
Fiber:0 
Sugars:0 
Sodium:1020 *

Source: http://eatthis.menshealth.com/content/original-recipe-skinless-breast-vs-extra-crispy-chicken-breast


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 12, 2014)

Looks good to me dude


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks, Big Puppy.

I forgot to add that I have a stove, but no oven for baking (chicken breasts, for example).

Now I could buy a mini, portable oven, but I'm not sure if I want to do that.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 12, 2014)

I've seen the commercials and it looks like it would be ok


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 12, 2014)

Dude I use my mini oven ALL THE TIME. I've even cooked lasagna in there. Gotta stuff it in folding up the sides of those disposable aluminum pans like for thanksgiving but it works. Just get a mini oven and some aluminum foil for easy clean up. Dude those mini ovens are awesome. You can fit just about any frozen pizza in there too.  I've even used it as a smoker. You just put the chicken on the open rack and just blast it. You have to open a window and put an exaust fan in or just put the oven outside. Tastes like grilled chicken. It's so much easier to control the heat with those little ovens. You just have to be carefull when you are broiling cause it's really close to the element. Also I would get one with a toast setting. It means both top and bottom heating elements heat up. Cooks shit really quick.


----------



## BadGas (Jul 12, 2014)

*Ouch!!  Sodium:1020 *- - - *Desired amount* of sodium is 1500 mg daily. 

**Make sure your eating fruits and whole vegetables (not canned) to increase your potassium intake (and do not add salt to your veggies ). 

Remember, it's all about balance!!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 20, 2014)

I need to revise this OP.

One breast is 58 grams (or about that) according to the table below.

If I eat two pieces, one is always a breast and another piece is large, my total protein in take about 80 to 100+ grams of protein in one meal, correct?

This is too much protein, right? Too hard on the kidneys?

Calories:280 
Fat:4 
Saturated Fat:0 
Cholesterol:130 
*Protein:58 *
Carbohydrates:2 
Fiber:0 
Sugars:0 
Sodium:1020 

Source: http://eatthis.menshealth.com/conten...chicken-breast


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 20, 2014)

Don't be so melodramatic kidneys regenerate just like the liver.  I'd worry more about that sodium and how those poor chickens are raised.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 21, 2014)

BadGas said:


> *Ouch!!  Sodium:1020 *- - - *Desired amount* of sodium is 1500 mg daily.
> 
> **Make sure your eating fruits and whole vegetables (not canned) to increase your potassium intake (and do not add salt to your veggies ).
> 
> Remember, it's all about balance!!



Yes, the sodium is the killer. I am eating one banana per day. Is that enough?  Not eating much else fruit at the moment. 

Yes, I might by a mini oven and then buy boneless chicken breasts at the supermarket. Cheaper and healthier, too.

Ray, I drink 5 liters of water per day, so hopefully my kidneys are fine. 

Thanks for the responses.  

I better get a mini-oven.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 21, 2014)

> I assume there are hormones and other crap in the KFC chicken





> Yes, the sodium is the killer.



Bodybuilding isn't healthy.  The proteins stress the kidneys.  The orals hurt the liver.  The masterons kill the hair line.  Tren kills HDL and raises LDL.  Test kills your nuts.  Salt raises blood pressure that is already probably high.  I have been sick and felt like shit more in the past 4 months than I have in the past 10 years.  But I look damn good.

And just a side note.  Haven't you heard of pan frying?   Or simmering, poaching, or braising.  Buy yourself a dutch oven or something to make shit.  I'm just curious too.  What are your main protein choices?  I'd be trying all the different shit they make over there.  I'd be eating the street food and shopping at local markets big time.


----------



## ANDYFLEX (Jul 21, 2014)

wow i couldn't imagine having to eat that to get my chicken intake. the nutritional facts look ok?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 22, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Bodybuilding isn't healthy.  The proteins stress the kidneys.  The orals hurt the liver.  The masterons kill the hair line.  Tren kills HDL and raises LDL.  Test kills your nuts.  Salt raises blood pressure that is already probably high.  I have been sick and felt like shit more in the past 4 months than I have in the past 10 years.  But I look damn good.



That's why I am all natural (with Whey protein only). I am all for folks using supps and gear. It's their choice, and many are competing.



> And just a side note.  Haven't you heard of pan frying?   Or simmering, poaching, or braising.  Buy yourself a dutch oven or something to make shit.



Can pan frying be done without the fat in the oil?  What is a healthy oil to cook in pan frying?  



> I'm just curious too.  What are your main protein choices?  I'd be trying all the different shit they make over there.  I'd be eating the street food and shopping at local markets big time.



There is a LOT of chicken over hear.  Grilled.  Large pieces are very affordable (at least for me). I also eag egg whites, and lean pork.  Well, as lean as pork can be.  I order meat dishes with and don't order/eat white rice and breads and eat certain vegetables. 

You can buy chicken breast in the supermarkets.  I should heed your advice and the other poster who recommended a mini-oven. I have a stove in my mini-kitchen, but I need an oven. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 22, 2014)

No pan frying can't be done without the oil.  Don't be such a damn panty waste.  You are eating KFC chicken but you won't pan fry your own chicken in a couple of tablespoons of oil....?  

Negged

And I wouldn't call yourself all natural with all the crap they are pumping into those KFC chickens.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 22, 2014)

You make a fair point, Ray.

A fair point. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 16, 2014)

Move to the US bro


----------

